# FREE SHIPPING ending tonight, Tues 2/17, at ORIENTAL TRADING



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Pays to be signed up for extended offers*

Thought I would mention that I got another email today from OT which for email newsletter customers extends the Free Ship Offer for another 2 days (Thurs 11:59pm CT). The Extension does not seem to apply to the general public this time. When I went to their site directly I did NOT see the offer at all so think you need to link through your email to shop. A bonus for being signed up with them I guess. 

BTW the shipping on a $80 prop (mourning glory) comes out to $14 so not too shabby of a deal on free ship offers, especially when the offer is no minimum purchase and you have a decent size order.


----------

